

Tutte-Coxeter Graph - robinhouston
http://blogs.ams.org/visualinsight/2015/08/15/tutte-coxeter-graph/

======
fit2rule
This is a fascinating article, but I'm still left with the question : why?
What good is this theory - how can it be applied somehow in the real-world, do
improve someones life?

Don't get me wrong, I think its important to develop these theories. I just
don't understand how it can be used in the real world. Anyone know examples?

~~~
ColinWright
Automorphisms of strange structures like this are connected with the
constellation diagrams that got us from 4.8 K bits/sec up to 57.6 K bits/sec
and beyond on modems. They're also used in designing block codes and error
correction codes.

The interactions between graph theory and group theory are deep and
productive, but not immediately obvious, and occasionally convoluted. There
are others here who can talk more knowledgeably about the details - not my
area.

It's also the case that pursuing these sorts of things purely for the sake of
solving the puzzle can turn out to be of value, even if there are no immediate
and obvious applications. Graph Theory and Combinatorics were just curiosities
originally, but have turned out to be critical in many, many areas, not least
coding theory, processor design, algorithm analysis, and much, much more.

I wrote about this some time ago, and have submitted a link so people can
comment and/or write more. It's here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066365)

It will probably sink without trace, but thought you might be interested.

